# long beep when the car is off and driver door is open



## Nateeden (Dec 4, 2014)

so the past few days i have had a very hard time with just putting the car in park and have the key normally remove from the ignition. when this happens i usually have to move the shifter from park to reverse ( not started) till i hear a click. then i know the key will come out. this morning that happened but after that happended and opened this longer ringing came from my 2005 altima 2.5 se but i saw the lights were on i switched back over to auto day lights cause i never had this problem and no matter how many times i opened and shut the driver door the ringing would come on when open and lights were off or in auto i dont know what is going on do you guys have any insight on what would be causing this.


----------



## Nateeden (Dec 4, 2014)

when i mean in park i mean the car goes into park no problem but key is still locked in ignition till i mess with the shifter.


----------

